# lowering nitrites and nitrates?



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

i need to know how to lower the nitrates and nitrites without useing cemicals. 

i have a 55gal freshwater tank, just lost all of my fish. the tank has only been running for about a month. it was previously set up at another house, i just transported it to mine with the fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Doing series of water changes will do the trick. Start with fishless cycling. Do not anymore try to use fish to cycle the tank to save time and money.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

i didnt try to use fish to do the cycle. the fish came with the tank. they were very old fish. had been in the tank for around 10 years.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Could it be that they were all sort of senior citizens then? Moving could have been very stressful for them. It would be interesting to find out about fishes' life span. 

I used to have an ancistrus who died at the age of about 14-15 years old. And an angel died at ten. His partner is alive and very active. It is very sad that he is alone but he wouldn't accept any other angel - friend.  

I do suspect that it was the quality of the water at some period of time that killed them. Because a pearl gourami, about 10-13 years old also went with them at the same time. It was like a plague.  

Now I am aware that I have to take good care of the retired folk!


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

if u can get bio spira with some fish so when u put it in u can add the fish to and to lower the levels water changes 2 times a day should do it


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

ok, so i got the nitrates down, but i cant get the nitrites down. any suggestions without using chemicals, and is it safe to put fish in with the nitites around 2ppm


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

No! Don't add fish with nitrites that high. What are you using to cycle your tank? Did you read the sticky on cycling? Great info there.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

im not using anything to cycle the tank. i had some fish in there, but they passed.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

You need to get your tank cycled before you add any fish. There's a sticky on how to do this at the top of the forum. Since there were fish in there, the good bacteria will start to die off if they don't have a source of ammonia. Have you tested your ammonia level? What was your nitrate level?


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

did you read the first post. the fish came with the tank. it had been running for 10+ years, i just moved it to my house. the amonia spiked, then nitrates, now nitrites. are up. i think the nitrates are around 5-10 ppm. amonia is back down to 0. i have ghost shrimp in there now. they didnt die with the fish.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

I did read your first post. Something has thrown your balance off and you may be going through a mini cycle.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

ok, so what do i do to get the nitites back down.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

Do frequent water changes and don't forget the water conditioner. I use Prime, which eliminates chlorine and chloramine and also binds up ammonia and nitrites. I know you said you don't want to use chemicals but you have to use something to make the water safe for your tank anyway, and it's kind of a bonus with Prime if you need it. Don't overfeed.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

i use tetra's aquasafe to make tap water ok. do i need to add anything to feed the bacteria so they dont all die off with no fish in there producing amonia


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

I would skip feeding for a day or two and get those nitrites down with water changes. Then you'll have to add fish in a couple at a time every 1-2 weeks (depending on the kind) and monitor water parameters very closely to build up to where you were. There will still be some bacteria in there that will grow with addition of new fish. The key is not to add too rapidly or you can mini cycle again.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

so your saying i should add some fish to my tank even with the nitrites where there at. i havent been feeding anything for a few days, because i dont have any fish in there now. i was thinking of getting a few danos tomorrow just to see if that helps, but i think my nitrites will kill them. i just dont know what to do. the water changes arent bringing my nitrites down at all.

i do thank you for your continued support with this problem.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

No, I'm saying DON'T add more fish until you've resolved your water parameters. If you do a 50% water change, your nitrites should go from 2 down to 1. So do that tomorrow. Then do 20% daily until they're down to zero. I know it's a pain in the butt to haul so much water but that's what needs to be done. If you're not already using a liquid test kit, those are recommended over test strips for accuracy. The API Master Test Kit runs about $30 where I am but contains over 700 tests so you get your money's worth.

When you're ready to add fish, danios would be a great species to start with.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

i have the master test from api. and i did a 20gal water change tonight, and tested about an hour later. the nitrites where still the same. its very frustrating. if i get a rock or somthing from another tank. will that help out alot or just alittle.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

If the rock comes from an established tank, it will help introduce more of the good bacteria, but it will not be an instant fix.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

VERY easy answer! Test your water with a quality liquid test kit at LEAST once a day for ammonia nitrite and nitrate, 20% water changes each time a reading is off, and I HIGHLY recommend BioSpira (which is not a chemical).

Here are the websites I used to learn about cycling and how to cycle.

http://www.bestfish.com/newtank3.html
http://www.bestfish.com/breakin.html

I am thinking if those fish were in that tank for 10 years and then they were moved... that is very stressful and probably caused their deaths, unless the water parameters were off beforehand and it just got worse.


----------



## tcr03 (Apr 5, 2007)

got a quick question. so while im waiting for the nitrites to go down and there is no ammonia in the tank, will the ammonia eating bacteria die. because there is no fish in the tank producing ammonia for it to eat.


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

add some food even tho theres no fish just a little


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

xxthrwitdwnxx said:


> add some food even tho theres no fish just a little or go out and buy cheap little fish


I don't recommend adding cheap little fish. They may not be much of a financial loss to you, but it's not fair for them to suffer just because they're inexpensive.

Use fish food, a small amount each day as if you were feeding a fish.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

tcr03 said:


> got a quick question. so while im waiting for the nitrites to go down and there is no ammonia in the tank, will the ammonia eating bacteria die. because there is no fish in the tank producing ammonia for it to eat.


Yes I would add some a tiny bit of food to keep the cycle going, or if the tank is free of fish you can even add a little bit of pure ammonia.


----------

